# 1988 Schwinn Paramount, Facebook Score



## antque (Aug 29, 2022)

Just found this 1988 Schwinn Paramount on Facebook, reasonable price, appears to be in good condition , needs a good cleaning, thanks for looking


----------



## Tim s (Sep 4, 2022)

Nice!


----------

